# Today's news from Glycosmedia



## Vanessa (Mar 20, 2009)

Apologies but I'm time pressured today as have had to step in to sort out things for a charity event tonight as another volunteer has become ill so here's the text of what came through yesterday evening but I haven't read through any of them myself yet

NHS Information Centre 'Supporting Diabetes Care' brochure

A(9-page PDF) brochure looking at the information on diabetes provided through The NHS Information Centre , and also about the National Diabetes Information service (NDIS) which will bring together all diabetes data and resources from a variety of sources and organisations (NHS Diabetes)

New toolkit could improve hospital care for diabetes

Five NHS trusts have been trialling the ThinkGlucose toolkit, which aims to help staff improve patients' experience while in hospital (netdoctor, UK)

Product recall - insulin pen injection devices 

The following faulty insulin pen injection devices are being recalled: Owen Mumford Autopen? Classic (1 unit 3ml), 1-21 units. Product code: AN3810. Affected lots: CJF, DBR, DEX, DMP, DND BRG and CCW (Diabetes UK)

The metabolic syndrome: Insulin resistance 

This review provides an update on the relationship between insulin resistance and main components of the metabolic syndrome: hyperglycemia, dyslipidemia, hypertension, and obesity (Current Hypertension Reports)

LEAD 3 shows promising results for liraglutide plus glimepiride

Moderate doses of liraglutide combined with glimepiride provide better glycemic control along with a more favorable weight profile than rosiglitazone plus glimepiride or placebo, report investigators from the LEAD (Liraglutide Effect and Action in Diabetes) 3 study (MedWire)

LifeScan Diabetes Management for Apple's iPhone

Just the other day Apple unveiled its new iPhone 3.0 operating system, and presented some new interesting applications for the device. LifeScan, a Johnson & Johnson company focusing on tools for diabetics, showed off a prototype system for diabetes management on the iPhone (medGadget)

The GlucaPen, a big improvement on Glucagon shots 

A simpler way to give people Glucagon injections. Enject hope to have the pen on the market before long (Diabetes Technology Blog)

Diabetes Voice
March 2009 (IDF)

All links can be found via
www.glycosmedia.com
under Today's News


----------

